# SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.33 released [Updated]



## ProjectSAM (Oct 12, 2011)

*ProjectSAM just released version 1.3 of Symphobia 2, the industry standard cinematic orchestral library, along with the original Symphobia. This massive 7 GB (uncompressed sample format) update offers loads of additional samples, new features and a completely overhauled interface.
*







*THE HIGHLIGHTS *

An additional dynamic layer has been added to four of the popular Legato Ensembles. This means that you now have multi-dynamic, expressive mod-wheel control for instruments such as the Celli Doublebasses in Octaves and the Horns Violins Violas in Unison.

10 New inspiring Multis are available covering various styles and genres. Some examples are Close the Gates, Femme Fatale, Sniper Mission and Transcending Monks.

A whole list of new features and functionality is available: a new Horns Trombones instrument with "cliffhanger clusters", an informative color-coded Kontakt keyboard, the ability to control release trail volume and length, legato overlap time and curve, reset round robin cycles and much more.

*Symphobia 2 1.3 is a fully free update available for download to all registered Symphobia 2 users at www.projectsam.com.*

*FULL DETAILS*

NEW CONTENT
- Additional dynamic layer for Hn Tbn in unis legato ensemble
- Additional dynamic layer for Vcl Db in Oct legato ensemble
- Additional dynamic layer for Vlns in Oct legato ensemble
- Additional dynamic layer for Hn Vln Vla in unis legato ensemble (using Hn Tbn forte layer)
- New Horns with Trombones Instrument with "cliffhanger clusters" and DXF octaves
- 10 New Multis

NEW FEATURES & IMPROVEMENTS
- Completely rewritten script for all instruments offering improved stability and speed
- Ability to control Release Trail volume per keyswitch
- Ability to control Release Trail length per keyswitch
- Ability to control overlap time and curve for Legatos
- Ability to enable/disable lowpass filter for soft Legato dynamics
- Ability to reset/bypass round robin cycle with default piano key A6 (shown in yellow on keyboard)
- Release Trail memory for Legatos (reverb trails won't cut off when playing faster notes)
- Only relevant controls for selected keyswitch are displayed
- Active keyswitch shown in green on Kontakt on-screen keyboard
- Keyboard coloring for Multis (showing you where instrument ranges start and stop)
- More consistent keyswitch start position (C6 for almost all instruments)
- Improved instrument and keyswitch naming, grouping and order
- Better on-screen explanatory texts for selected keyswitch
- More control over DSP effects from interface (each effect can now be controlled individually)
- All Legatos now controlled by modwheel (instead of velocity)
- Interface now shows library version number for user reference
- Updated interface graphics

INSTRUMENT-SPECIFIC
- Symphobian Drums, bonus bass drum and snare drum samples added to Full Orchestrator
- Full Orchestrator range has been extended
- Ranges of various Legato Ensembles have been slightly extended
- Other various instrument-specific improvements

*HOW TO GET THE UPDATE*

SYMPHOBIA 2 1.3 is a free update for all existing SYMPHOBIA 2 users registered at the ProjectSAM website. To download the update, log in to your ProjectSAM account, make sure your copy of SYMPHOBIA 2 is registered on the Product Center page and click the "Request Symphobia 2 1.3 update" button in the registered product list. Within minutes, you will receive an e-mail with your personal download code and installation instructions.

*ENJOY EVERYBODY!*


----------



## smoothielova (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Thank you Maarten! This update is much appreciated!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2011)

Some great stuff in this update. A very significant one too. Thanks Maarten and Project SAM!


----------



## Pietro (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Thanks guys! 

Just checked quickly. Very smooth dynamic crossfading in those horns+trombones!

Great stuff, as always!

- Piotr

Edit:
Hey, where did the cymbals go? They used to be in the Symphobian Drums patch.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

*Update installation note for Windows users:* the instructions tell you to drag the new Instruments, Multis and Documentation folder to your Symphobia 2 Library folder. Windows users should first manually delete the old versions of these three folders, then drag or copy the new ones to Symphobia 2 Library. You otherwise may end up with a merge of the new and old versions. If this happens, simply follow the instructions from this message once more.

Pietro - I'll take a look at those cymbals for you!

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Hey all,

We fixed a few minor bugs that we found in the Symphobia 2 1.3 release and just updated 1.3 to 1.31:

Changes in SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.31 (compared to 1.3)

- DSP effects now have proper default values (filter was all the way closed in 1.3)
- Cymbals (re-)added to Symphobian Stacks and Symphobian Drums (thanks Pietro!)
- Bass drum added to Symphobian Drums
- Volume of snare drum Full Orchestrator lowered, now also velocity sensitive

You can download the 1.3 to 1.31 update package *here*.

Overwrite your existing Instruments folder with the one from this package.

Also, put the updated Symphobia 2_resources.nkr file into your Symphobia 2 Library / Samples folder for the correct version number to display in the interface.

We also updated the Symphobia 2 bonus instrument (for S2 owners who also own S1) to version 1.3/1.31. You can re-download it from your ProjectSAM account (Product Center page).

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## smoothielova (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Hey Maarten, when ever I go to add fx on the right hand side of the menu I get no sound. If I click on effects off then I get the sound back. Is there something I need to do to use the fx like delay, pro filter etc? Also some of the legato notes get sustained for a bit and I have to use my space bar for the long sustains to stop. These are minor things though. The upgrade is wonderful and you did a great job!



~ Luigi


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Maarten. I was going to mention the volume of the snare but you guys are so damned good you fixed it lickity split!


----------



## Ed (Oct 14, 2011)

The extra dynamics really make a difference! You guys really should do a proper full library or strings or woodwinds etc. How about solo winds? That would be cheap to make compared with ensemble stuff right?

I love the new octave violins btw, shame the range doesnt go high enough, but it will work for a lot of things.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's something I put together with the new Symphobia update. Nice legato on horns and bones. Epic. I channeled maestro Jerry for this little dittie.


http://www.box.net/shared/uj64lolkel87gizjfdp3


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*



smoothielova @ Fri Oct 14 said:


> Hey Maarten, when ever I go to add fx on the right hand side of the menu I get no sound. If I click on effects off then I get the sound back. Is there something I need to do to use the fx like delay, pro filter etc? Also some of the legato notes get sustained for a bit and I have to use my space bar for the long sustains to stop. These are minor things though. The upgrade is wonderful and you did a great job!
> ~ Luigi



Hi Luigi,

Regarding the DSP fx issue, please see my earlier post. It is fixed in the 1.31 package.

Regarding the sustained legatos - can you give me a specific example? We'll take a look at it.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## michael c (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*



Maarten Spruijt @ Sat Oct 15 said:


> smoothielova @ Fri Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Maarten, when ever I go to add fx on the right hand side of the menu I get no sound. If I click on effects off then I get the sound back. Is there something I need to do to use the fx like delay, pro filter etc? Also some of the legato notes get sustained for a bit and I have to use my space bar for the long sustains to stop. These are minor things though. The upgrade is wonderful and you did a great job!
> ...



Maarten-

Great update! I am also having a problem with the legato ensembles sometimes sustaining indefinitely when I play a note. When it happens, I have to close the patch and reopen it. It doesn't happen every time but just randomly.

This is just with the legato ensemble patches and doesn't happen with any other patch in Symphobia 1 or 2. I never had this issue before the update. I am hosting my plug ins in VEP Pro. 

I am having the problem with the new contra bass and cello ensemble legato patch and the new horn and trombone ensemble legato patch. These both have the mod wheel dynamic control. 

I am using them on a track for a commercial now and it is a bit frustrating. I always print my tracks so I should be able to work around this but would appreciate it if you would take a look at this.

Thanks!


----------



## smoothielova (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Everything works like a charm now Maarten! Thank you very, very much!!!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Hello Michael,

We investigated the hanging notes and can only reproduce it when we play ridiculously fast, or when we hit loads of notes simultaneously (which you shouldn't do as it's a monophonic patch).

Can you confirm this, or does it also happen to you when you play slower notes?

In other words: does it happen to you when you use the legato instruments in a normal, musical way?

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## Ed (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Maarten,

I noticed a problem with the celli-basses legato. The final note in thbe instrument doesnt work properly when you then play other notes. Without booting up Kontakt again, try playing the second G#, now play an E and jiggle the modwheel, seems to work okay when its all the way up but not down. All other notes work fine.

Also, I found repetition switch in SYM1 that "stole" RR's from neighbouring notes really usefull, but isnt in SYM2?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 17, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Oct 17 said:


> Hey Maarten,
> 
> I noticed a problem with the celli-basses legato. The final note in thbe instrument doesnt work properly when you then play other notes. Without booting up Kontakt again, try playing the second G#, now play an E and jiggle the modwheel, seems to work okay when its all the way up but not down. All other notes work fine.
> 
> Also, I found repetition switch in SYM1 that "stole" RR's from neighbouring notes really usefull, but isnt in SYM2?



Hi Ed,

We'll fix the vcl+db legato error on the top note for 1.32.

There are currently no plans to incorporate S1-style RR 'faking' in S2.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## michael c (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*



Maarten Spruijt @ Mon Oct 17 said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> We investigated the hanging notes and can only reproduce it when we play ridiculously fast, or when we hit loads of notes simultaneously (which you shouldn't do as it's a monophonic patch).
> 
> ...



On the contra cello patch I played a very slow line. Once the hanging note issue happens, I can't get it to stop unless I delete the patch and reinstatiate it. This also happened on the horn trombone legato patch which was a slow soaring melody. So very slow musical passages. Those were the only 2 new legato patches I used and both had issues. Nothing else in Sym 1 or Sym 2 had issues.....


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Michael,

I see, thanks for the info. We haven't been able to reproduce it yet while playing slowly.

Are you in K4 or K5? Mac or Windows?

If it happens again by the way, you don't have to delete and reload the patch. You can press Kontakt's panic button (the exclamation point).

We'll keep investigating...

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## michael c (Oct 17, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Mon Oct 17 said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I see, thanks for the info. We haven't been able to reproduce it yet while playing slowly.
> 
> ...


 
We are in K4 and on a Mac. I am using VEPro as well. I did hit the Panic Button and that stops the hung note, but as soon as I hit any note after that the note sustains indefinitely again. The only way to clear out the issue is the close the patch and reinstantiate it.

Thanks Maarten


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Hey Maarten (or others) - the emails says

"IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT EXISTING PROJECTS
Symphobia 2 1.3 introduces a redesigned interface with new wallpapers, buttons and controls. Please note that after updating your existing music projects or custom instruments may ask for the old graphic files. *These old files are included in the update package, but need to be re-assigned manually*."


When I 'point' to the S2 folder (updated) - it says the file is missing. Can someone help me 'link' the new wallpaper? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Sorry guys and gals - operator freaking error. Somehow didn't copy over the 'legacy graphics'. All is good. Sorry for the fire drill. Thanks Maarten for the solid update.


----------



## michael c (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Maarten-

Any news on the hung notes in the new legato patches? I used a multi that had the horn trombone patch in it and got the same sustaining note problem and only on that particular legato patch/sound.

Thanks.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Michael,

We're on top of it and hope to have it completely fixed within the next few days.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 21, 2011)

Maarten - do let us know when 1.3 is online at Try Sound, I'd love to take another look after this new update.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Noiseboy,

As soon as we know Try Sound has been updated, we'll let you know here. Try Sound updates periodically, so we have to wait until the next scheduled maintenance.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Hello all,

A Symphobia 2 1.3 to 1.32 updater is now available for download http://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/updates/Symphobia2_130_to_132_Update.zip (here).

It fixes the hanging notes issue some that users were experiencing with the 1.3 update. We also fixed and improved other minor things.

Instructions are included in the download.

If you didn't update to 1.3 yet, please go to www.projectsam.com and log in to your SAM account.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome - you guys are really great!


----------



## michael c (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Anyone else having issues with the legato programs since the very latest fix? Other than the hung note issue, the legato was fabulous on the new release. Since the fix, the legato is unusable for me.

It feels like the legato script is messed up?

Thanks.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: SYMPHOBIA 2 version 1.3 released - free update for all registered S2 users!*

Hey all,

*We just released v1.33 of Symphobia 2.*

*Changes in SYMPHOBIA 2 v1.33 compared to v1.3*
- Legato ensemble hanging note bug fixed
- Legato ensembles CPU spike bug fixed (fully turn off Reverb for even lower CPU usage)
- Empty groups for Hn+Tbn and Vlns legato ensemble staccatos fixed
- Multis now also show version number in interface
- Sniper Mission Multi header text fixed
- Various legato intervals fixed
- Various release trails fixed
- Various loop points fixed
- DSP effects now have proper default values
- Cymbals (re)added to Symphobian Stacks and Symphobian Drums
- Bass drum added to Symphobian Drums
- Snare drum in Full Orchestrator now velocity sensitive

*http://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/updates/Symphobia2_13x_to_133_Update.zip ([Download the v1.3x to v1.33 update package here])*

Important: after placing the updated files into your Symphobia 2 folder structure, make sure to delete the following two files before starting Kontakt: Symphobia 2_info.NK*C* and Symphobia 2_resources.NK*C* (in Samples).

All users who already upgraded to v1.3, v1.31 or v1.32 will receive an e-mail about the v1.33 update.

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 30, 2011)

Totally awesome.


----------



## michael c (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Maarten.

Quickly played some of the updated legato patches and they are terrific. The Legato Ens Vcl + Db oct multi-dyn patch is SO much better as is the horn/trombone legato patch.

Can't wait to use it on a legit project.

One thing that you may want to look at though is the Legato Solo Low Whistle. That still could use a bit of tweaking. Everything else on first glance seems to be fantastic.

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting a bit confused here. I downloaded the 2.1.33 update as supplied by Project Sam, and am updating from an earlier version of Symphobia 2.

a) The folder contains "Documentation", "Instruments", "Multis" and "Samples new" folders. There is no folder called "Legacy Graphics", as listed in the update instructions, nor is there one in the existing library. I replaced the "Documentation", "Instruments", "Multis" folders as per the instructions. Where is the Legacy Graphics folder? It's not in my download.

b) I copied the files in the "Samples new" folder into the existing Samples folder. No instructions re. this were in the .pdf file. The "Samples new" folder also contained a file called Symphobia 2_resources.nkr so I transferred it into the Samples folder as well. Correct decisions?

c) There is also a separate file called Symphobia 2_info.nkx. That was placed in the main Symphobia 2 Library directory. Is that correct?

d) Above it says "make sure to delete the following two files before starting Kontakt: Symphobia 2_info.NKC and Symphobia 2_resources.NKC (in Samples)." But both files have today's date. When one deletes those files, new ones seem to be created when Symphobia 2 is opened in Kontakt. Doesn't opening Symphobia just overwrite the exisiting files?

Everything seems to be working okay and version 2.1.33 is showing up in Kontakt, but what I've tried to do sure doesn't match the instructions in the .pdf file or what I read above.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry playz123, the full 1.33 update included the wrong update instructions PDF file. This has been fixed.

It looks like your update went just fine!

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 1, 2011)

We just re-uploaded the 1.3x to 1.33 update package. It now includes the NCU Updater tool so that you do not have to manually move and copy files anymore.

If you didn't update from 1.3x to 1.33 yet, please http://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/updates/Symphobia2_13x_to_133_Update.zip (download the updated ZIP file here).

*Symphobia 2 1.0 users* who didn't update at all yet - we are in the process of simplifying the full 1.0 to 1.33 update procedure as well... stay tuned!

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 1, 2011)

Maarten - nice update. Really appreciated. BTW - if you could record and program a FRENCH Oboe like your 'solo flute' (albeit a couple more layers of velxfade) I am sure you could sell that as a stand alone library. The Solo flute is the BEST out there for lyrical duties - accomplish that with a French Oboe and watch em line up...


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 2, 2011)

hi marteen, thanks for that great update. 

I've noticed some other bugs:

Leg Ens Hn+Vln+Vla is doing a vibrato when moving from F3 to G#3 and
(this happens in the Leg Ens Hn+Tbn aswell, which might be because you've used
the exact same horns-samples for both patches.)

the Leg Vlns in Oct patch is jumping (sry I haven't found another definition for that)
when I'm moving from F3 to C4. It's like the legato is set out for a millisecond.

both happen to appear when playing with the modwheel at 50+. 
Is there anybody who is having the same problem?

cheers!


----------



## Ed (Dec 2, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Maarten - nice update. Really appreciated. BTW - if you could record and program a FRENCH Oboe like your 'solo flute' (albeit a couple more layers of velxfade) I am sure you could sell that as a stand alone library. The Solo flute is the BEST out there for lyrical duties - accomplish that with a French Oboe and watch em line up...



HELLA YEA ROB I AGREE :D :D :D :D :D :D o-[][]-o

The flute is frickin amazing, yet only 1 dynamic and only one vibrato speed - crazy right?

But please also deep sample it while you're at it. several dynamics with ppp and up (don't really care about ff or fff though) and maybe vib and non vib, that would be amazing.


----------

